# Columbia tools next video



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi guys ! Everyone from dwt that have a columbia t-shirt or clean columbia tools and would like to be in my next production , please pm me and i will give you information 

Have a great day !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Hi guys ! Everyone from dwt that have a columbia t-shirt or clean columbia tools and would like to be in my next production , please pm me and i will give you information
> 
> Have a great day !


I have the "T" shirt, but my tools are never clean:whistling2:

Plus I don't know if I can trust you anymore, you lied to me, you said there would be Hockey by now









Tabarnack Habs fans


----------

